# Impressions left on dri fit material



## debck27 (Aug 5, 2010)

We just embroidered 25 Sport Tek dri-fit polo shirts and almost all of them have a white-ish impression of the logo around the thread. Has anyone ever seen this before and if so, is there any way to get rid of it? Or can you help me figure out why it happened?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

We use Magic Sizing for hoop marks. You can also mist with a little water but make sure they are dry before you pack them up.
When hooping you do not want the hoop too tight. That will also cause hoop burn.


----------



## debck27 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input, however, these impressions are an exact impression of the logo that was sewn....it's like the logo was sewn and somehow, it pressed into the material a second time. I've added a scan of one of the shirts.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there
It looks like the imprint of the presser foot when the needle drops down to embroider its hitting the garment and leaving the mark! I'm not totally sure if this is correct or how to reduce the impact! Have you checked that you have all the right washers in place so that all the needles are all in alignment
Rich


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a quick note on the embroidery...looks a little thin and very uneven lettering? What size and dimensions is the logo? Did you digitise yourself or outsource?
Rich


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

My first thought was presser foot also but it is odd that if you look at the word covenant it is actually shifted up and right but there's nothing on the bottom part. If it were presser foot it would look like a halo around the letters.

By any chance, did you use solvy, spray the shirts to remove the solvy and stack them up? What does the inside of the shirt look like around the logo? Or the back of the shirt opposite the logo?


----------



## debck27 (Aug 5, 2010)

No, we didn't spray them or use solvy. We just embroidered them like we do any other similar garment. The hoop didn't even leave a mark. You can see the impression slightly if you pull the backing back a lttle, but not much. My son, who actually does the embroidery thinks it is the presser, but he just can't figure out
why it happened and what to do about it. I took 3 shirts home and washed them, that didn't help. Out of 25 shirts, only 4 did not have the impression.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Almost has to be the presser foot then. Could it be that that needle had a bent presser foot at one time that was straightened and the corner is coming down first?

I guess another detail that's important, are you running these on a single head? If this is happening on a multi head then I think you could rule out the presser foot. What machine are you running? Like someone else suggested, some machines like the old toyotas had washers or rubber damper that when they would fall apart caused the presser foot to change heights.

Have you tried spraying them with sizing?

And I hate to say it but how can you deliver those? You will likely have to eat this order and replace the defectives. You can use one of the defectives to try to diagnose the issue. Run the design on a differnet needle on the machine, see if the problem goes to the different needle position. and make sure the needle plate is good too. 

One other out there thought, you didn't recently service the machine did you, where excess oil may be running down the back of the presser foot. Seems like a real longshot though.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Those are a pretty thin fabric, but if you're using a Melco machine, the presser is behind only... and adjustable... and I don't think it has a spring or anything.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

looks like the back of the presser foot may be causing this. Try a little mist and heat to remove the marks.


----------



## debck27 (Aug 5, 2010)

binki said:


> looks like the back of the presser foot may be causing this. Try a little mist and heat to remove the marks.


Thank you, but have tried the mist, sizing and heat. It has helped somewhat on the shirts that had a faint impression. But had no effect on the shirts like the one in the picture I posted.


----------

